# Suicide watch.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My house boy called me over to the window to show me a man who was going to jump in the Nile from the 6th October bridge. I told him to run to the police and tell them. We waited and waited till in the end I sent the boab over to see the man. The boab came back and this is what he said.

No problem madame he is a crazy man who will not jump and if he jumps then no problem because he is tall and will be taller in the water so he can swim ok. Then he asked me for baksheesh.....
I can do no more for this man and if the poor man jumps then there will be a crowd of Egyptians milling around crowing, but not one person has stopped to see if he is ok.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

So, what happened? Did he jump?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No idea... I walked away and left it up to his fellow countrymen.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My house boy called me over to the window to show me a man who was going to jump in the Nile from the 6th October bridge. I told him to run to the police and tell them. We waited and waited till in the end I sent the boab over to see the man. The boab came back and this is what he said.
> 
> No problem madame he is a crazy man who will not jump and if he jumps then no problem because he is tall and will be taller in the water so he can swim ok. Then he asked me for baksheesh.....
> I can do no more for this man and if the poor man jumps then there will be a crowd of Egyptians milling around crowing, but not one person has stopped to see if he is ok.


this seems to be a popular place for suicides,
surprised somebody didnt push him just to make the day interesting.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> this seems to be a popular place for suicides,
> surprised somebody didnt push him just to make the day interesting.


:spit: that made my day a little bit better


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> :spit: that made my day a little bit better


well after the day ive had,
waiting for my baileys to come round.
otherwise itll be me on that bridge tomorrow.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL I must admit that having tried the bikinis that I 'm supposed to take to shukna... I feel suicidal myself.
looks like there'll be a queue tomorrow by the bridge.

No, forget it, queues don't exist in Egypt. 

Next thing we know someone will be standing by the bridge charging "jumping fees" or similar. Foreingers pay double.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I would have made him a special limited edition parachute out of a bed sheet and kamikazee back pack advertising the forum for other ex-pats so he could make a slow descent into the poisonous soup of the nile

In any case if there are any crocodiles left they probably had a certain glint in their eyes and were probably all licking the lips and turning the ketchup bottles upside down in eager anticipation of helping him into the reeds

I feel like getting on that bridge today as well, had my hair cut last night the guy made me look like Bruno and he gave me a crew cut mowhawk style hair cut then winked at me in the mirror adjusted his tight shirt and told me with a lisp "stylish" So if you see someone in gold speedos there counting down from 10 and screaming WHASSUP it's me.


----------

